# ISO your best cornbread recipe.



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm making red beans and rice for supper tonight and I have a cornbread recipe that I've been using for years; it's a good recipe and we like it but I'm getting bored with it. 

Does anyone have a recipe that they really like and wouldn't mind sharing? 

Thanks,
Betty


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I like the recipe from Dairy Hollow in Arkansas. Here

The trick is to turn the cornbread out from the pan onto a rack after baking so the crust stays crisp.

Of coarse any corn bread can be made better with the addition of cheese, creamed corn, and jalepenos.


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

This recipe looks good I'm going to give it a try; thanks!!


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah, I know its too late for tonight's dinner, but..............

Preheat the oven to 450F

One cup White Corn Meal
1/2 Teaspoon Baking Soda
1/2 Teaspoon Kosher Salt
One beaten egg
One cup Buttermilk, Fresh is best
One Tablespoon Lard

Sift the dry ingredients together.
Mix the egg and buttermilk together, and add to the dry ingredients
Melt the lard, and mix in with the other ingredients
Pour into a greased baking pan 

Bake at 450F for about 20 min, Check it at 17 or 18 though.
Serve from the pan, with lots of butter


----------



## rrcos (Apr 2, 2007)

A little late.. but my personal favorite.. 

2 cup all-purpose flour
2 cup yellow cornmeal
2/3 cup white sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon baking powder
2 eggs
1 cup milk
1 stick of butter, melted

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 

Spray or lightly grease a 12 inch round cake pan with butter and add 1/2 of the melted butter.
In a large bowl, combine flour, cornmeal, sugar, salt and baking powder. Stir in egg, milk and 1/2 of the melted butter until well combined. Pour batter into prepared pan.

Bake in preheated oven for 20 to 25 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted into the center of the loaf comes out clean.


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone for their wonderful recipes. I ended using my regular old recipe and added 1-1/2 cups of frozen corn, 1-1/2 cups of sharp cheddar cheese and a few chopped up peppers off of my pepperbush. 

It turned out very good...it was crispy on the outside edges and soft and moist on the inside.

I'm going to copy these recipes and try them out one at a time and see which one my family likes the best.


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

switch to hushpuppies Astray Recipes: Justin wilson's hush puppies

Red Beans & Rice Recipe | Recipezaar 
This is my favorite southern cook. R.i.P. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjIJfr2yBWQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

I used to enjoy watching Justin Wilson on TV when I was a kid. I was born in New Orleans; we lived there until I was about 6 or 7 then moved to Texas when the company that he was working for transferred my dad here. 

I spent most of my summer vacations there growing up with my grandmother, many cousins and aunts and uncles. New Orleans was a really nice place to live back then, my aunts and uncles never gave a second thought about giving us kids some money and turning us loose to take the street car to the amusement park on Lake Pontchartrain or letting us go by ourselves after dark into the French Quarters to eat at one of the sidewalk cafés that were there at the time. 

As an adult I wouldn’t have the nerve to let the sun set on me there now.


----------

